# Billow v1, Heavy throat hit...



## Delaray69 (30/7/15)

Hi all

Just would like to know if there is a way to build coil setup in the billow v1, that won't give me epic throat hits.

The juice i have now in my atlantis v2 and dripper don't give throat hit on the billow I get epic throat hits.

Juice is a Frootloops 3mg

Coil setup in billow:
26g kanthal A1
7 wraps
2.4mm Diameter
(micro coils)
0.4 Ohm reading (dual coils)

Thanks All


----------



## MetalGearX (30/7/15)

What juice do you put trough the tank? Flavour I mean?

Nothing is wrong with how you build the coils from what I can see. Ok saw the juice that you use.

Try to use 5 wraps but space out your coils approx. a half mm between winds. What wicking material do you use?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Delaray69 (30/7/15)

Thanks bud, will try to do the spacing between coils.

I'm using jap cotton.


----------



## MetalGearX (30/7/15)

For your tank I would use the following setup:
24g kanthal
5-6 wraps half a mm spacing
Short wicks
2.5 mm coils
3mm thick cut wicking material with the outside of the cotton removed (the flat bits)

Similar to pic below.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MetalGearX (30/7/15)

Post a pic once done!


----------



## Delaray69 (30/7/15)

Cool, I will try that, will 3mm coils work?

asking as that is what i'm using in my dripper


----------



## Delaray69 (30/7/15)

Lol, will post pic, don't know how to remove the juice lol, first have to vape the tank empty


----------



## MetalGearX (30/7/15)

Yes 3mm coils will work but get tricky to build.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Delaray69 (30/7/15)

Awesome, 

Thanks for all your help. will try asap (well when tank is empty , holds 5ml of juice, so maybe by tonight lol)

Thanks once again


----------



## MetalGearX (30/7/15)

Cool


----------



## Delaray69 (30/7/15)

Hi, 

Oky so build the coil to your specs! must say vaping like a boss now!

And no throat hit at all, good flavour as well.

Thanks alot for your help. Very Thankful @MetalGearX 

And here is a pic of the coils build and installed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (31/7/15)

Very well done. I'm happy you came right dude glad I could be of some help to you. Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

